# Did your mother, grandma watch soap operas?



## applecruncher (Sep 1, 2015)

(Sorry if that sounds sexist, but by far most soap viewers back in the day were female.)

They called them “stories”. “Time for my stories.” 

I remember sitting on the floor helping grandma snap green beans and listening to the stories on the radio (she didn’t have a TV).

My mother liked them, and she watched depending on her work schedule. My aunt also liked them, but a couple other aunts were too busy with their careers/jobs.

I remember Guiding Light, As the World Turns, Secret Storm, Edge of Night, General Hospital (Jessie & Dr. Hardy), and Love of Life.

Later came Love is a Many Splendored Thing, Another World, All My Children, One Life to Live. Then Young and Restless, Bold and the Beautiful.

I used my VCR in the 80s to tape General Hospital (and Oprah) while I was at work.

I think the only soaps still on are Y&R, B&B, and GH.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 1, 2015)

My  paternal granny definitely didn't...and neither did my mother . My mum always thought they were rubbish . I never actually saw an episode of any of our very long running Soaps until I was married and had my own TV..


----------



## Cookie (Sep 1, 2015)

No one in my immediate family. But my aunt was a stay at home mom and when I visited during summer, there she was sitting and watching her favorites every afternoon. A male friend loved Coronation Street and watched it faithfully every Saturday morning, but I never acquired a taste for that one or any soap, they seem a bit too melodramatic


----------



## Falcon (Sep 1, 2015)

My Mom didn't.  Both grandmas were gone by the time TV came into being.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 1, 2015)

I remember once when an uncle was home for a long time recuperating from serious surgery.  They had a small TV in the bedroom, and my aunt said she came home from work early and he was watching the "stories" but turned if off soon as he relized she was home. 

My brothers said soaps were mainly people in hospitals who were supposed to be working but stood around asking each other "does he love her? Is she in love with him?"


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 1, 2015)

No, my mom didn't. I did though, when my son was a baby.


----------



## ndynt (Sep 1, 2015)

I lived with my grandmother when I was in grammar school, before tv.  When I went home for lunch my aunt would be ironing and listening to the soap opera Stella Dallas, on the radio.   My grandmother's English was not proficient enough to follow it.  
When I was a teenager, living with my mother and father, the tv never went on....until late afternoon. So I was not even aware there were soap operas.  We were one of the first to have tv in my town.  My 12 cousins would silently come into the living room and turn on Howdydoody and Captain Kangaroo.  Sat on the floor without uttering a word, turned the tv off...leaving as quietly as they came in, after the children's shows were over.  
Sad that most children of this era are not as well behaved as they were then.
Nostalgia prompted me to search for a radio clip of this soap opera.  Ohhhh ! ! !  so dramatic 

https://ia801407.us.archive.org/4/items/StellaDallas-theEgyptianMummy/Sd_theEgyptianMummy1.mp3


----------



## Kadee (Sep 1, 2015)

We didn't get TV in Broken Hill untill about 1968 the year my grandmother passed away .my parents didn't get a TV until they shifted to SA in 1970 however very few people I knew bought their TV s they rented them..many didn't bother getting a TV when they were first available in BH as we had to pay a licence to have a TV on top of having a licence to have a radio

licences, but subsequently abolished them:
[h=3]AustraliaEdit[/h]Radio licence fees were introduced in Australia in the 1920s to fund the first privately owned broadcasters which were not permitted to sell advertising. With the formation of the government-owned Australian Broadcasting Commission in 1932 the licence fees were used to fund ABC broadcasts while the privately owned stations were permitted to seek revenue from advertising and sponsorship. Television licence fees were also introduced in 1956 when the ABC began TV transmissions. All licence fees were abolished in 1974 by the Australian Labor Party government led by Gough Whitlam on the basis that the near-universality of television and radio services meant that public funding was a fairer method of providing revenue for government-owned radio and television broadcasters.[SUP][77][/SUP] The ABC has since then been funded by government grants, now totalling around A$1.13 billion a year, and its own commercial activities (merchandising, overseas sale of programmes, etc.).
In 1964 the Australian Television Licence cost £6; the fine for not having a licence was £100. The licence was issued on a punch card.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 1, 2015)

> we had to pay a licence to have a TV on top of having a licence to have a radio



Wow, never heard of this.


----------



## Kadee (Sep 1, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Wow, never heard of this.


I have added a little about the licences ,AC remember we had pounds shillings and pence back then, and 6 pounds was allot of money to find for a licence...on top a a radio licence which I don't remember the cost but it was more than likely about the same as TV ...many including my grandparents used Their hide their radio during the day as we had inspectors who would visit without notice and ears drop to see if you had a radio ,you would be fined if you didn't have a licence


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 1, 2015)

Applecruncher, you made me smile. :sentimental:  My mother always said, 'it's time for my stories'.  As a kid I would just block them out and go about my play.  The ones I recall her watching daily were Search for Tomorrow, Guiding Light, Secret Storm and As the World Turns.  I'm complete opposite, I never liked any soap operas, never watch at all.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 1, 2015)

SB, have you seen the movie "The Help?" Sissy Spacek character says "Shhh, I'm watchin' my story!"

I've watched youtube videos of the early episodes of some of these.  :laugh:


----------



## imp (Sep 1, 2015)

I guess they weren't soap operas, but remember coming home from school to find Robert Q. Lewis, or Queen for a Day on.   imp


----------



## Underock1 (Sep 1, 2015)

Wow! Just how old am I? Everyone is talking about their mothers and grandmothers. My _wife _watched them regularly when she was home raising the kids, as did her women friends in the neighborhood, and yes, she did refer to them as "my stories". Thanks for the memory from happier days. The best thing about them was that the plot moved along so slowly, she could miss a few days without missing a beat.:laugh:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 1, 2015)

I remember my mom watching Queen for a Day, and I was the one with tears in my eyes.   Also, Michael Anthony the Millionaire.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 1, 2015)

Underock1 said:


> Wow! Just how old am I? Everyone is talking about their mothers and grandmothers. My _wife _watched them regularly when she was home raising the kids, as did her women friends in the neighborhood, and yes, she did refer to them as "my stories". Thanks for the memory from happier days. The best thing about them was that the plot moved along so slowly, she could miss a few days without missing a beat.:laugh:



In the 50s and 60s many of our grandmothers and mothers were not always employed fulltime outside the home; i.e., they could spend time watching some of the “stories” during the day.  However, later, 70s and beyond college students watched them and some even scheduled classes around their favorite soap.  I also heard that guys would sometimes watch/get hooked.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 1, 2015)

Oh yes... My Mom's "story" was definitely "As the World Turns"   I remember the Hughes'    Nancy.. Bob... Lisa, who was married to Bob  and was the trouble maker..  I got hooked on it during the summers when I was out on summer vacation..


----------



## Underock1 (Sep 1, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> In the 50s and 60s many of our grandmothers and mothers were not always employed fulltime outside the home; i.e., they could spend time watching some of the “stories” during the day.  However, later, 70s and beyond college students watched them and some even scheduled classes around their favorite soap.  I also heard that guys would sometimes watch/get hooked.



Being a senior, and this being a senior forum, I tend to think of everyone on here as being my contemporary. Turns out a number of you could be my children! :laugh:


----------



## Falcon (Sep 1, 2015)

We used to call it  "As the Stomach Turns."


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 1, 2015)

Funny but no women that I know of in our family ever watched the soaps.


----------



## Linda (Sep 2, 2015)

I loved Queen For A Day and I remember Bob Barker's Truth or Consequences.  I am remembering correctly aren't I?  Was that Bob Barker?  And was the host of Queen For a Day Jack Parr?   

Anyway, back to the original question.  I don't think my mom watched soaps.  We were more of a radio family and I only saw a bit of TV at my aunt's house.  After I got married I watched soaps for a good 10 or 15 years but haven't since then.  I think in the early years the housewives wore dresses didn't they?  Almost like Beaver Clever's mom did.  The soaps filled a lot of lonely hours for a lot of people.   The only person I know now who watches any soaps is the cranky old man (88 or 89) who lives down on the corner.  My husband said he won't come out of his house to visit (they sit in his shop door and watch cars ago by) during the times his favorite soap is on.


----------



## Kadee (Sep 2, 2015)

We used to listen to serials on the old mantle radio one I remember was called White Koolies not even certain if spelling is correct it was so long ago ..( I was in my teens at the time ) that was our only entrainment ,apart from spending hours playing cards


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 2, 2015)

My wife watches a soap from 1PM to 2PM, I refuse to watch and that is my nap time!!


----------



## Pappy (Sep 2, 2015)

Don Mc Neil's Breakfast Club was my grandmas favorite. Arthur Godfrey, also.


----------



## jujube (Sep 3, 2015)

I can remember my mother, before we had a TV, listening to the soaps on the radio while she did the ironing.  We knew better than to bother her during her "stories".


----------



## Kadee (Sep 3, 2015)

Deleted ........due to the fact it may have been .fftopic: I mentioned my G/F rather than G/M .....
Its only just after 8 AM here ...


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 3, 2015)

The question about watching then I can't add anything.  If 'listening' is permitted then my Grandma listened every day to the radio back in the 30's and 40's to PORTIA FACES LIFE, OUR GAL SUNDAY, ONE MANS FAMILY and others.  All sponsored by laundry soaps, bluing and related stuff.


----------



## Kadee (Sep 3, 2015)

I'm guilty of adding listening to ...rather than ..watching ..:yes: I had left home before I ever seen TV,   SO that's my excuse .....


----------



## ndynt (Sep 3, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> The question about watching then I can't add anything.  If 'listening' is permitted then my Grandma listened every day to the radio back in the 30's and 40's to PORTIA FACES LIFE, OUR GAL SUNDAY, ONE MANS FAMILY and others.  All sponsored by laundry soaps, bluing and related stuff.


  Some of us grew up before the soaps were shown on tv.  While soaps were broadcasted from the 1930's on, they were not shown on tv until the 1950's.   
Thought this history was interesting http://onelifetolive.about.com/od/a...nd-List-Of-The-Most-Popular-Daytime-Soaps.htm


----------



## tnthomas (Sep 3, 2015)

My maternal grandma lived with us, but I do not recall seeing either my mother or my grandma watching any TV....???


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 3, 2015)

ndynt said:


> Some of us grew up before the soaps were shown on tv.  While soaps were broadcasted from the 1930's on, they were not shown on tv until the 1950's.
> Thought this history was interesting http://onelifetolive.about.com/od/a...nd-List-Of-The-Most-Popular-Daytime-Soaps.htm



Nona, that is what I was saying.  I was a young kid in the late 30's early 40's.  Grandma took care of me days so I always remember her radio soaps.  Our first TV was 1950.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 3, 2015)

Kadee46 said:


> *I'm guilty of adding listening to *...rather than ..watching ..:yes: I had left home before I ever seen TV, SO that's my excuse .....



I mentioned "listening" in the opening post (along with snapping green beans).


----------



## Kadee (Sep 4, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> I mentioned "listening" in the opening post (along with snapping green beans).


Thanks AC thought I'd get my fingers smacked ..for being off topic  I should read posts a little better ..


----------



## Linda (Sep 4, 2015)

Kadee46 said:


> Thanks AC thought I'd get my fingers smacked ..for being off topic  I should read posts a little better ..




Kadee, I often get off topic here, by mistake, just like I do when I am talking to someone in person.  I don't mean to do it, but it happens.   I've noticed others do it too.  It is what it is.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 6, 2015)

My mom listened to the stories on the radio when I was a little kid.  Then, when TV came along, she watched them.  Her favorite one was Edge of Night, and she pretty much planned her day around it.  

I loved the other kind of stories on the radio -- The Shadow, The Whistler, The Fat Man, Fibber McGee and Molly, and especially Inner Sanctum.  We weren't allowed to listen to Inner Sanctum, but we would scrunch up by the door in our bedroom and listen anyway.  Sometimes it scared us to death, but it was great fun, anyway.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 6, 2015)

> Edge of Night



This one started out as 15 min in length, as did a few others. Then 30 min was the standard, then most went to an hour.

A lot of big name actors got their start on the soaps, and many big names were fans and did guest starring roles.


----------



## KathyM (Sep 30, 2015)

My mom and grandma listened to them on the radio in the afternoons.  I watched Days of Our Lives and General Hospital faithfully in the early days, starting
with the very first episodes in the early 1960's. I loved John Beradino and Emily McLaughlin on General Hospital and MacDonald Cary on Days of Our Lives. That series
revived his career after making movies as a younger man.


----------

